# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أعياد الميلاد.. هل هي بدعة حرام؟!

## جمانة انس

*أعياد الميلاد.. هل هي بدعة حرام؟!*


اطرح هذا النص المنقول من كتابة احدى الفاضلات للمناقشة الفقهية وجزى الله الجميع كل الخير

من الدكتورة --------


ظهر على هامش صفحتي في الفيس بوك تاريخ ميلادي، فأرسل لي كثير من الإخوة والأخوات رسائل تهنئة فيها تمنياتٌ بالعمر المديد والعيش السعيد والرزق الوفير والعمل الصالح وما شابه ذلك، ورددت عليهم شاكرة لعواطفهم النبيلة ومشاعرهم التي تنم عن حب في الله جل جلاله.
تساءل بعض الإخوة والأخوات في تعليقاتهم عن الاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد: هل هي بدعة أم لا؟ وقد رأيت من المناسب أن أوضّح بضع نقاط بهذه المناسبة.
أولاً أنا لم أحتفل بعيد ميلادي ولا أحبّذ هذا ولا أحبه، وإنما وصلتني رسائل لطيفة، ورددت عليها بما يليق بها.
ثانياً، الحلال والحرام لا يخترعهما الناس اختراعاً، وإنما يشرعهما الله عز وجل، ولم يرد معي في ما عرفت من شرع الله تحريماً للاحتفال والفرح بأية مناسبة، إذا كانت هذه المناسبة مشروعة (أي: ليست احتفالاً بمحرم)، وإذا جرى الاحتفال بطريقة موافقة للشرع (أي: إذا خلا الاحتفال من المعاصي التي تغضب الله تعالى ومن الإسراف والمباهاة والتفاخر)، فنحن نحتفل بليلة الزفاف وبولادة المولود وبالنجاح المتفوق في الدراسة وبالتخرج من الجامعة، وغير ذلك كثير..
وليس من الحكمة التضييق على الناس ومحاسبتهم على الفعل المباح الذي يفعلونه، فالدين أباح لهم الفرح في كل المناسبات السعيدة، فأين المشكلة الشرعية في هذا؟
أما الاعتماد على الحديث الشريف الذي يقول: (إياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار) فلا يكفي دليلاً على تحريم الاحتفال بيوم ميلاد الابن أو الزوج وما شابه، لأن الواضح منه أنه يعني البدع التي توصل إلى النار، وقد بيّن العلماء أن البدع المحرمة هي التي تبتدع أموراً جديدة في العبادات لم ترد في الشرع، ولذلك بينت مسبقاً على صفحتي أن صلاة الرغائب بدعة وصلاة مئة ركعة في ليلة النصف من شعبان بدعة، وتخصيص صيام يوم 27 من رجب بالصيام بدعة...
ثالثاً: أنا أفضّل لمن يريد الاحتفال بيوم ميلاده أو ميلاد أحبابه أن لا يسميه عيداً، نظراً لما في هذا المصطلح من حساسية، لأن العيد الذي تحتفل به الأمة الإسلامية حسب المصطلح الشرعي، هو فقط عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى..
قد يتساءل البعض قائلاً: عندما نسمي يوم ولادة ابننا عيداً فإننا لا نقصد به أن نبتدع للأمة الإسلامية عيداً ثالثاً غير الأضحى والفطر، بل نقصد به عيداً شخصياً ومناسبة عائلية، وهذا يختلف عن ابتداع عيد جديد للمسلمين؟
أقول هذا صحيح، ولكن الأفضل أن نبتعد عن الشبهات، وأن نسمّي الاحتفال بولادة شخص عزيز على قلوبنا وتهنئته بذلك اليوم، بيوم والميلاد وليس عيد الميلاد، كما أفضّل أن نغتنم هذا اليوم لنذكّر من نحتفل بميلاده بما يقربه من الله تعالى ويصحح مسيرته..
ويحضرني هنا قول الحسن البصري رضي الله عنه: يا ابن آدم إنما انت أيام، فإن نقص منك يوم نقص بعضك..

----------


## ابو انس العبيدي

اسألكِ: هل يكفي على تحريمه انه من عادات اليهود والنصارى؟
فلم نسمع احد السلف يقول للاخر: "هابي بيرثداي تويو" يا اخا العرب!!

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> اسألكِ: هل يكفي على تحريمه انه من عادات اليهود والنصارى؟
> فلم نسمع احد السلف يقول للاخر: "هابي بيرثداي تويو" يا اخا العرب!!


أضحك الله سنك...
............................
شيء طيب من صاحبة الموضوع/ فتح مثل هذه المواضيع للمناقشة لأن طريقة الإلزامية فيها تنفر، وربما يلجأ الطرف المتضرر من هذه الطريقة إلى منتديات أخرى قد لا يكون لأصحابها شغل إلا الطعن وتشخيص المسائل.
.......................
وعن نفسي -بقراءتي الخاصة-: أجد أن هذه الأعياد بالطريقة التي نراها منكرة في ديننا.
ومستعد أن أناقش فيها، إن سمحت إدارة المنتدى بإبقاء هذا الموضوع متشكرة.
.....................
على أن نتناقش في الوصف الحقيقي لها؛ كما جاء في عنوان الموضوع:
فإن قلنا بأنه: بدعة: فينبغي أن نثبت توافر شروط البدعة فيها.
وإن قلنا حرام: فإثبات ذلك لن يكون إلا بصيغ التحريم عند الأصوليين.
حتى نجد لها الوصف الشرعي.
....................
هذه هي الطريقة العلمية في تناول هذه المواضيع.

----------


## عبد الرحمن العراقي

جزاك الله خيرا 
الموضوع مهم ولاشك ان كثير من الناس يحتفلون بذكرى تاريخ ميلاده مع اني لا احبذ ان احتفل في هذه المناسبة لكن احب ان ادخل السرور على اولادي فاعمل لهم حفلة عائلية خاصة بهذه الذكرى غير اني اسبق تاريخ المولد او اعمل الحفلة بعدها بايام خشية تقليد الغرب فمالضرر في ذلك  اذ كنا محافظين على دين الله في نفوسنا لماذا لانحتفل من اجل اطفالنا اذا لم تكن هناك مخالفة شرعية في ذلك
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> الموضوع مهم ولاشك ان كثير من الناس يحتفلون بذكرى تاريخ ميلاده مع اني لا احبذ ان احتفل في هذه المناسبة لكن احب ان ادخل السرور على اولادي فاعمل لهم حفلة عائلية خاصة بهذه الذكرى غير اني اسبق تاريخ المولد او اعمل الحفلة بعدها بايام خشية تقليد الغرب فمالضرر في ذلك  اذ كنا محافظين على دين الله في نفوسنا لماذا لانحتفل من اجل اطفالنا اذا لم تكن هناك مخالفة شرعية في ذلك
> والسلام عليكم


بارك الله في الأخوة الكرام, أهل العلم قالوا أن لفظة العيد مأخوذة من العود والتكرار فاتخاذ مناسبة معينة للأحتفال بها كلما مر وقتها يجعلها عيدا ونحن المسلمين لم يشرع لنا الا ثلاثة أعياد وهي الأضحى والفطر ويوم الجمعة, مقولة قالها الأمام مالك رحمه الله هي (لن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة الا بما صلح بها أولها), نقول هل فعل الصحابة عيدا لنبينا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وهو أولى من يحتفل بميلاده وهم أكثر الناس حبا واتباعا للنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ثم هناك مسألة كما ذكر أهل العلم وهي (أن من استحسن شيئا في الدين فقد شرع), قد يقول قائل وأين الدين من المسألة, أقول المسألة عند النصارى وغيرهم ممن يحتفلون بأعياد الميلاد مسألة دينية وقد نهينا عن التشبه بهم حتى فيما هو صحيح المعنى لكنه يشابه أقوالهم وأفعالهم التي يقصدون بها أمرا باطلا لايرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى كما قال تعالى (ياأيها الذين آمنوا لاتقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا), حيث كانوا يقصدون من الكلمة راعنا المعنى الخبيث وهي الرعونة وكان أصحاب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقولونها ويقصدون المراعاة فنهو عن هذه المقولة لمنع التشبه بالكفار,أما قول أني أحتفل بمولد طفل أو نجاح في مدرسة أو حصول أمر مفرح فهذا لايدخل في الموضوع لكن اذا أحتفل بالمناسبة المعينة كل عام هنا يكون الأشكال ويدخل فيما بينا سابقا من التشبه بالكفار, ولاشك (أن الخير كل الخير في اتباع من سلف), والله اعلم وبارك الله في الأخوة الكرام.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وهل تشفع نيتنا بإدخال السرور على قلوبنا ومحاولة غيرنا تذكر هذا اليوم ؟
دون ربطها بعقيدة ، وجازمين أنه ليس عيدا بل احتفال بذكرى
يعني نحتفل ونحاول أن نمرر شريط ذكريات السنة المنصرمة ، ماذا حققنا وفيم أخطأنا وكيف نبدأ سنة جديدة ؟
وهل من اللائق أن نرد الهدايا التي تأتينا والتهاني ؟
ما رأيكم ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> وهل تشفع نيتنا بإدخال السرور على قلوبنا ومحاولة غيرنا تذكر هذا اليوم ؟
> دون ربطها بعقيدة ، وجازمين أنه ليس عيدا بل احتفال بذكرى
> يعني نحتفل ونحاول أن نمرر شريط ذكريات السنة المنصرمة ، ماذا حققنا وفيم أخطأنا وكيف نبدأ سنة جديدة ؟
> وهل من اللائق أن نرد الهدايا التي تأتينا والتهاني ؟
> ما رأيكم ؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا .


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة, عندما رأيت مشاركتك قلت وجدت معينا على ما قلت لما أعرف من خلال قراءت لمشاركاتك محبتك للسنة واتباعها ومع هذا سأبين ان شاء الله ما تسنى لي من بيان الحق في الموضوع وأسأل الله السداد, أقول لقد حذرنا النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من متابعة اليهود والنصارى فقال (لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم حذو القذة بالقذة حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه, قالوا يارسول الله اليهود والنصارى قال : فمن),أو كما قال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , بداية أختي الكريمة يجب أن نعلم أن النية الصالحة لاتصلح العمل الفاسد كما أن العمل الصالح تفسده النية الفاسدة , كما انه لايمكن فصل حياة المسلم عن دينه كما قال الله تعالى (قل ان صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لاشريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين), ثم ان المسلم يحتاج في كل ساعة وفي كل يوم أن يحاسب نفسه على ماقدم هل قدم خيرا أم قدم شرا والمحاسب لنفسه لايليق به أن يكون متبسطا محتفلا فرحا لأن الموضع موضع محاسبة فتحتاج الى الحزم والشدة في متابعة النفس وما قدمت, ثم اني أسأل سؤالا هل فعل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ذلك أي أنه في مناسبة معينة كان يتبسط فيها عند مرورها عليه كل سنة وهذا غالبا مايفعله الناس أي أنهم يفعلون ذلك في الأشياء المفرحة فيجلبون الهدايا ويقدمون التهاني, من خلال تتبع هدي النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يكن يفعل ذلك, وبالتالي هذه الأمور هي مما دخل علينا من النصارى, أخيرا أذكر بقول الله تعالى (ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان انه لكم عدو مبين), وأذكر بقصة الراهب الذي تتبع خطوات الشيطان حتى انتهى به المطاف أن سجد للشيطان والعياذ بالله, وأذكر بقوم نوح كيف وقعوا بعبادة الاصنام وكانت بدايتهم أن صوروا صور الرجال الصالحين تذكرا منهم لعبادتهم ثم حصل ما حصل, أرجو أن أكون وفقت في البيان والتوفيق من الله والله أعلم.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .
ليسا شرطا أن يكون التساؤل نابعا مني ، وإنما بالسؤال والاستفسار تتضح الأمور ( بغض النظر عن موقفي )
وما طرحته قد يطرحه الكثير ، وفي بيئات كثيرة .
أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم ، ومنكم نستفيد .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .
> ليسا شرطا أن يكون التساؤل نابعا مني ، وإنما بالسؤال والاستفسار تتضح الأمور ( بغض النظر عن موقفي )
> وما طرحته قد يطرحه الكثير ، وفي بيئات كثيرة .
> أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم ، ومنكم نستفيد .


لا بأس أنا أعتذر وأرجو أن أكون وفقت في البيان وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أشجعي

_المقال المأخوذ من "الفيسبوك" مقال جيد وحججه قوية جدا جدا, وأنا سأحتفل بعيد ميلادي الآن فصاعداً
ولا حرج من الاحتفال بعيد الأم وعيد الأب وعيد ميلاد نبينا الحبيب وميلاد النبي عيسى أيضا,
"فنحن نحتفل بليلة الزفاف وبولادة المولود وبالنجاح المتفوق في الدراسة وبالتخرج من الجامعة، وغير ذلك كثير.."
ولا ينبغي التحجير, وحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد" لا ينطبق هنا, وحتى لا تكون أفعالنا فيها تشبه بالكفار فالأولى أن نغير الأسماء -على أن نترك الأفعال نفسها-(!) , فلا نقول عيد الميلاد بل نقول يوم الميلاد او يوم التهنئة.
وكل عام وانتم بخير...._

عفوا, ولكن هذه ترهات وقلة عقل,ولا أريد أن أقول ما وقع بفكري أول وهلة حتى لا تحرر مشاركتي,
كيف لا يكون عيدا جديدا عند المسلمين وقد اجتمعت فيه سمات الأعياد إجمالاً!!؟؟!! = من مأكل وملبس واجتماع ويوم محدد!
وهل العبرة -عند أهل الفهم والدين-بالألفاظ أم بالحقائق؟؟؟
مقال من أعجب ما يكون.

"فنحن نحتفل بليلة الزفاف وبولادة المولود وبالنجاح المتفوق في الدراسة وبالتخرج من الجامعة، وغير ذلك كثير"
هذا قياس مع الفارق, فتلك أشياء لا تتكرر كل سنة لنقيس عليها, على أن الزفاف والعقيقة من الدين.

ثم تقول الكاتبة "ولكن الأفضل أن نبتعد عن الشبهات"
هل الابتعاد عن الشبهات بتغيير اسم المنكر ؟؟, ام الابتعاد عن الشبهات هو الابتعاد عما حرم الله وعما حرم العلماء؟؟
يعني كيف نفهم الابتعاد عن الشبهات ؟؟ألم يقل صلى الله عليه وسلم : الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس, فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه ومن وقع بالشبهات وقع بالحرام....!!
وقد ذكرتني مسألة تغيير الأسماء بمن سمى الخمر "مشروبا روحيا" وبمن سمى الربا "المرابحة" والخلوة المحرمة "المصادقة البريئة"!!!

وتقول "ويحضرني هنا قول الحسن البصري رضي الله عنه: يا ابن آدم إنما انت أيام، فإن نقص منك يوم نقص بعضك"
هذا حضرك "دون أن يحضرك" , عندما يقول البصري :
" إنما انت أيام فإذا ذهب يومك ذهب بعضك, وإذا ذهب بعضك أوشك أن يذهب كلك" 
يُفهم من هذا إحسان العمل ومحاسبة النفس والتأسف على ما مضى , ولا يفهم منه الاحتفال بأيام الميلاد كما يعمل الكفار, 
وإذا أردنا أن نستشهد بأقوال السلف وأفعالهم, فأستشهد انا أيضا ,وأقول أن هذا ما فعله سلفنا.
والله المستعان.

----------


## جمانة انس

من المفيد ان يلاحظ ان مما يميز العيد الشرعي 
1- حرمة صوم يوم العيد
2- مشروعية صلاة العيد بكيفيتها المخصصة

----------


## الحلم والأناة

مسلسل التنازلات
لا تظن أنك عندما تتنازل عن بعض مبادئك ستكسب أو على الأصح تُكسب الدعوة
بل على العكس كلما تنازلنا أكثر فقدنا من المتدينين أكثر

فمثلا- اللحية عندما أفتى من أفتى بجواز الأخذ منها، مالذي حصل لكثير من الشباب؟! (إما خففوها جدا -ديرتي- أو حلقوها كلية) ثم هل توقفوا عند هذا الحد...!!!!!
البنطلون لابأس به إذن نلبس الجينز والضيق
النقاب مباح > جيد إذن أضع اللثام  > وغدا ...
النشيد بكل أشكاله لا يوجد دليلعلى منعه > إذن لامانع من النشيد العاطفي > ولا مانع من الدف >> ثم مالفرق بين الدف والآهات وبين الإيقاع >>> الموسيقى كالإيقاع >>>> النتيجة: نشيد عاطفي بموسيقى = غناء
التشقير جائز >> التشقير مثل النمص مالفرق >> النمص عادي >> كل يوم أروح للكوافير تنمص لي أو تشقر إذن الوشم أسهل وأحفظ للوقت والمال....

أما من ناحية أخرى فالتنازل يقود صغار المتدينين للإضطراب ويشعرهم بالتناقض >> لماذا نشدد في أشياء ونتهاون في أشياء مشابهة!!

لأجل ذلك نرى كثيرا أن أطفالنا أشد تمسكا منا وتشددا في مسائل الولاء والبراء والحلال والحرام
وقد كنا مثلهم قديما وكنا نشعر بالراحة 
لم نكن نطالب العلماء وطلبة العلم بالتسهيل
بل ربما بالغنا في وصف بعض النوازل لننتزع منهم المنع انتزاعا لماذا؟
لئلا نشعر بالتناقض

أرجو أن تكونوا قد فهمتم مرادي
ففي نفسي أشياء عجزت أن أعبر عنها

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله بك أخي الحلم والاناة, وبارك في قلبك وحرصك
وكثّر الله من أمثالك, والتناقش في البديهيات من المعيبات.

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> فلم نسمع احد السلف يقول للاخر: "هابي بيرثداي تويو" يا اخا العرب!!


 :Smile:

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> من المفيد ان يلاحظ ان مما يميز العيد الشرعي 
> 1- حرمة صوم يوم العيد
> 2- مشروعية صلاة العيد بكيفيتها المخصصة


ليس من الضروري أن يرتبط العيد بصوم، أو صلاة بكيفية معية
فالجمعة عندنا، وعيد ثالث: صحيح أن فيها صلاة بكيفية مخصصة، ولكن لا يحرم الصوم فيها.

----------


## جمانة انس

> ليس من الضروري أن يرتبط العيد بصوم، أو صلاة بكيفية معية
> فالجمعة عندنا، وعيد ثالث: صحيح أن فيها صلاة بكيفية مخصصة، ولكن لا يحرم الصوم فيها.


هل هناك في الشرع --عيد الجمعة--كما يطلق عيد الفطر و الا ضحى
ما اعرفه انه لم يطلق الشرع على يوم الجمعة --انه يوم عيد--
ارجو التو ضيح للمراد بقو لكم --فالجمعة عند نا--

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن هذا يوم عيد جعله الله للمسلمين فمن جاء الجمعة فليغتسل. رواه ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني.

----------


## أشجعي

> من المفيد ان يلاحظ ان مما يميز العيد الشرعي...


إذا فغيره غير شرعي.
وانتهت المسألة!

----------


## السليماني

المرجع في أمور الفتيا هم أهل الذكر وهم العلماء 

وقد أفتى العلماء ( الذين جمعوا بين العلم والورع ) 

ببدعيته الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد والزواج وغيره 

فكلها من البدع المحدثة المضلة 

فيجب على المسلم أن يحفظ لسانه وقلمه عما يغضب الله عزوجل 

ومن ذلك القول على الله بغير علم الذي هو أكبر الكبائر ....

----------


## صالح الجبرين

> إذا فغيره غير شرعي.
> وانتهت المسألة!


أحسنت ، يبدو أنَّ المخالفين يتلاعبون بالألفاظ فقط .. والله أعلم أنَّ القول بالجواز قولٌ شاذ معاصر ، فأنا لم أقرأ لأحدٍ مِن الأئمة جواز الاحتفال بغير العيدين .

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> المرجع في أمور الفتيا هم أهل الذكر وهم العلماء 
> 
> وقد أفتى العلماء ( الذين جمعوا بين العلم والورع ) 
> 
> ببدعيته الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد والزواج وغيره 
> 
> فكلها من البدع المحدثة المضلة 
> 
> فيجب على المسلم أن يحفظ لسانه وقلمه عما يغضب الله عزوجل


هل تريد أيها الأخ الفاضل أن نكف عن الكلام في المسألة ؟.
وإذا سئلنا: نقول لقد أفتى العلماء، وكفى..
................
أما عن القول: الجمعة عندنا ؟
فمعناها: عند المسلمين عيد.
وقد ذكرت لفظا في بعض الأحاديث، وأقربها: ما ذكرت الأخت:



> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن هذا يوم عيد جعله الله للمسلمين فمن جاء الجمعة فليغتسل. رواه ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني.

----------


## جمانة انس

> أشجعي 
> _إذا فغيره غير شرعي._
> _وانتهت المسألة!_
> أحسنت، يبدو أنَّ المخالفين يتلاعبون بالألفاظ فقط .. والله أعلم أنَّ ا لقول بالجواز قولٌ شاذ معاصر ، فأنا لم أقرأ لأحدٍ مِن الأئمة جواز الاحتفال بغير العيدين .


--من المفيد ان يلاحظ ان العيد الشرعي يقصد به
1-العيد الشرعي بمعنى العيد الذي شرعه الا سلام وهو يقتصر على ثلاثة اعياد الفطر وعيدالا ضحى و عيدالجمعة
فاذا اطلق العيد على سواهم واريد به انه شرعه الشارع فهو افتراء على الشارع
2- العيد الشرعي اي الذي يقره و ير ضاه الشرع 
من الا عياد الا عتبارية التي يطلق الناس عليها اسماء اعياد من وضعهم كالايام الوطنية و المناسبات الاجتماعية و..
وهذه تحتاج للنظر الفقهي ليرى مدى قبول الشرع لذلك او رفضه 
وهي مو ضوع هذه المنا قشة الفقهية
-----------------------------
--ما حكم الا حتفال بعيد الجمعة ؟؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله الذي هدانا 
اخوتي الاحبة ذكرت في مشاركتي الاولى في هذا الموضوع اني مع الاحتفال بهذه الاعياد 
لكن بعد قراءات الردود وجدت نفسي في غفلة من هذا الامر وغاب عن ذاكرتي حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم حين قال (لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم حذو القذة بالقذة حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لدخلتموه, قالوا يارسول الله اليهود والنصارى قال : فمن)

وانا الان اتراجع عن راي وانا ارفض الاحتفال باي عيد لم يشرعه الله لنا واستغفر الله العظيم  لي وللمؤمنين

----------


## أشجعي

> من المفيد ان يلاحظ ان العيد الشرعي يقصد به
> 1-العيد الشرعي بمعنى العيد الذي شرعه الإسلام 
> 2- العيد الشرعي اي الذي يقره و يرضاه الشرع


لم يتغير شيء, نفس الكلام, إذا هذه الأعياد التي تتنطنين بإباحتها لم يشرعها الإسلام ولا يرضاها الشرع.
ومن المفيد أن نقول أيضاً:
"المناقشة الفقهية" لطالب الحق شيء و "المناقشة" لإباحة قضية, شيء آخر.
فعلى سبيل المثال , الأخ العراقي بارك الله فيه طالب حق, لذلك تراه قد تراجع.
نسأل الله أن لا نكون من الذين يعتقدون أولا ثم يستدلون آخراً.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> -----------------------------
> --ما حكم الا حتفال بعيد الجمعة ؟؟


قبل التكلم عن حكم الاحتفال بعيد الجمعة/ ينبغي توضيح نقطتين:
النقطة الأولى: ما المقصود بالاحتفال ؟
والنقطة الثانية: أن أعياد المسلمين لا تنحصر في عيدين فقط أو ثلاثة.
.................
بل الصحيح أن نقول أن الأعياد التي دل عليها النص ثلاثة
ومذهب الظاهرية وطائفة من أهل الحديث أنه لا يوجد عيد آخر غيرها.. 
والحقيقة أنه: لا حصر في هذه النصوص.
.......................
وكما توجد أعياد اُستُدِل عليها بِالنص، توجد أعياد أخرى يُستَدل عليها بالأدلة الأخرى.
فمثلاً: عيد العلم عندنا في الجزائر، والذي يصادف تاريخ: 16 أفريل من كل سنة شمسية...
يستدل له بدليل الاستحسان/ فما رآه الناس حسنا، ولم يخالف نصا شرعيا: فهو عند الله حسن.
ومثل هذا العيد: بعض الأعياد التي نسمع بها في الدول العربية.
وعيد الاستقلال الذي يصادف 5 جويلية من كل سنة شمسية/ يستدل عليه بالمصلحة التي يجلبها إلى الوطن من تذكير ببطولات الأمجاد.
........................
وإذا فهمنا: أن الأعياد: منها ما يستدل به نصا، ومنها ما يستدل عليها بأدلة أخرى...
بقي أن نشرح مفهوم الاحتفال:
فلفظة الاحتفال قد تعني مجرد الافطار، وتحريم الصوم: كما هو حادث في عيد الفطر.
وقد تعني ذبح الأضحية، ومشاركة المسلمين عاداتهم وتقاليدهم التي ورثوها ديناً.
وقد يعني أخذ الزينة للمساجد الذي هو مرتبط بيوم الجمعة.
.....................
وعليه يكون حكم الاحتفال بيوم الجمعة قد اتضحت صورته.
والله الموفق.
....................
وبعد فهم القاعدة في طريقة الاستدلال على العيد: يمكن أن نذكر بعدها ما يصلح أن يكون عيدا للمسلمين أم لا.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> لم يتغير شيء, نفس الكلام, إذا هذه الأعياد التي تتنطنين بإباحتها لم يشرعها الإسلام ولا يرضاها الشرع.
> ومن المفيد أن نقول أيضاً:
> "المناقشة الفقهية" لطالب الحق شيء و "المناقشة" لإباحة قضية, شيء آخر.
> فعلى سبيل المثال , الأخ العراقي بارك الله فيه طالب حق, لذلك تراه قد تراجع.
> نسأل الله أن لا نكون من الذين يعتقدون أولا ثم يستدلون آخراً.



الأخ أشجعي بارك الله فيك، أريد أن أوضح مسألة فقط/ خذها من صاحبك دون أن تقف عند ألفاظها طويلاً جزاك الله خيرا.
إن المناقشة الفقهية المثمرة أخي الحبيب ليست "وقوفا" على الألفاظ التي يقولها المناظر: فقد يقول المحاور ألفاظا لا يتقصد معناها اللغوي الذي يتبادر لأول مرة.
فهذه الطريقة في التعامل مع اللفظ: طريقة الظاهرية.
...................
فكون المناظر يتعمد وصف العيد بـ: "الشرعي": فإنه لا يقصد أن غيره بالضرورة يكون "غير شرعي".
فنحن مثلا تعودنا أن نصف هذه الأعياد بالدينية
فلا يعني أن غيرها يكون ضرورة: لادينيا: أي علمانياً... وإنما نقصد بالديني: أي: يكتسب صفة التدين، وغيره يكون: وطنياً، أو عالمياً.
وهذا هو قصد المحاور بإذن الله.

----------


## جمانة انس

> لم يتغير شيء, نفس الكلام, إذا هذه الأعياد التي تتنطنين بإباحتها لم يشرعها الإسلام ولا يرضاها الشرع.
> ومن المفيد أن نقول أيضاً:
> "المناقشة الفقهية" لطالب الحق شيء و "المناقشة" لإباحة قضية, شيء آخر.
> فعلى سبيل المثال , الأخ العراقي بارك الله فيه طالب حق, لذلك تراه قد تراجع.
> نسأل الله أن لا نكون من الذين يعتقدون أولا ثم يستدلون آخراً.


قو لكم ((تتنطنين باباحتها)) عبارة لم افهم من المقصود بها 
حيث من الو اضح ان دوري الى الان اقتصر على طرح راي كاتبة فاضلة للمنا قشة الفقهية 

---------------
قو لكم (إذا هذه الأعياد التي تتنطنين بإباحتها لم يشرعها الإسلام ولا يرضاها الشرع.)
هذا يمكن ان يكون احدى نتائج المنا قشة الفقهية 
او نتيجة وصل اليها الباحث 
و ليس المراد هنا بيان الراي كفتوى و انهاء البحث 
بل النقاش الفقهي الذي يتضمن الحكم الفقهي بالادلة التي و صل اليها
و بذلك تكون ملاحظتيكم -كما يبدو لي - فيها بعض النظر

----------


## عبد الجبار أبو صلاح الدين

عيد الميلاد أو الفرحة بذكرى الميلاد إحدى الواجبات التي شرّعها سبحانه وتعالى للأمّة؛ ببساطة: لأنّ الأمر يفيد الوجوب ! "لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم حذو القذة بالقذة، حتى لو دخلو جحر ضب لدخلتموه".
ومن الأدلّة الواضحات على ذلكَ أنّ عيد الميلاد أو الفرحة بذكرى الميلاد كان هاجس العرب في الجاهليّة والإسلام، قول امرئ القيس:
قفا نبك من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل *** بسقط اللوى بين الدخول فحومل
قال الشيباني: قفا أي قفوا، من ذكرى حبيب ومنزل أي من ذكرى سنة الولادة والمنزل الذي يولد فيه المرء، بسقط اللوى أي عندما يسقط الولد من بطن أمّه في اللوى، فحومل أي: بعد الحمل، وقد ذُكرتْ الفاء شذوذا؛ للعطف عمّا سبق، ولم يخالف في هذا غير الأصمي.
وقول المتنبي:
عيدٌ بِأيَّةِ حالٍ عُدتَ يا عِيدُ *** بِما مَضَى أَم لأَمْرٍ فِيكَ تجدِيدُ 
حقّا هو موضوع يحتاج لبحث؛ لأنه ببساطة: من الأمور المختلف بها وفيها، فقد ذهب مجموعة من أهل البدع والشرك إلى جوازه، ومجموعة أخرى من المستغربين الانفتاحيين إلى جوازها، وبعض علماء وعالمات الفيس بوك بطريقة أو بأخرى.

----------

